# Accomplishing your goals



## Chucktown PE (Apr 29, 2009)

Over the past two years I have had a goal out there that I never thought I would accomplish. It took grit, determination, sheer will, and sacrifice. Well I am proud to report that I accomplished my goal, I am now one of the top 20 posters on EB.com. Hell yeah. I owe it all to the survivor contest and the 10k. Without those threads I would probably be stuck on page 6 of the leader board.


----------



## cement (Apr 29, 2009)

:appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## maryannette (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats. What's your next goal?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ I don't know, maybe something engineering related this time. Publish a paper or something. Actually, tonight, it's to stop checking EB.com and finish writing this stinking contract so I can go home.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 29, 2009)

I need to find a new goal. I've accomplished all of the goals that I had as a young engineer. I don't think I need another engineering goal now. I need a personal goal.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 29, 2009)

I think mine will be to get laid tonight.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 29, 2009)

There's not much of a challenge for me there.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 29, 2009)

It's a little more difficult for me, especially considering the fact that I won't be getting home until 11 or so.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 29, 2009)

I always have bunches of little goals going on. Right now I want to lose 15 lbs in a year, read 50 books in a year (this is a really easy one, I'm a reading addict), .... pay more attention to the hubby, and he just put on a sexy nirvana song and giving me the googly eyes...... later


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 30, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I always have bunches of little goals going on. Right now I want to lose 15 lbs in a year, read 50 books in a year (this is a really easy one, I'm a reading addict), .... pay more attention to the hubby, and he just put on a sexy nirvana song and giving me the googly eyes...... later



Sexy nirvana song?

:dunno: :blink:


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Sexy nirvana song?
> :dunno: :blink:


What? you don't find Nirvana's "Rape Me" to be alluring?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 30, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> What? you don't find Nirvana's "Rape Me" to be alluring?



I don't know, when I'm trying to woo the wifey I would typically opt for Barry White or some jazz, Nirvana never really came to mind. But hey, different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't know, when I'm trying to woo the wifey I would typically opt for Barry White or some jazz, Nirvana never really came to mind. But hey, different strokes for different folks I guess.


See, there's your mistake.

If you would just play grunge or angry music, you'd be getting laid like there's no tomorrow. Of course, the same would happen if you were to put on a Tom Jones album. I suggest "Sex Bomb" as the opener for the evening.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 30, 2009)

Supe said:


> See, there's your mistake.
> If you would just play grunge or angry music, you'd be getting laid like there's no tomorrow. Of course, the same would happen if you were to put on a Tom Jones album. I suggest "Sex Bomb" as the opener for the evening.



When my wife is happy I tend to get a lot more action than when she's mad and I don't see how playing grunge or angry music could improve one's mood. I'm not sure Tom Jones would do the trick either. But to tell the truth, any music whatsoever has the potential to wake up kiddos, thus ruining my chances entirely.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Over the past two years I have had a goal out there that I never thought I would accomplish. It took grit, determination, sheer will, and sacrifice. Well I am proud to report that I accomplished my goal, I am now one of the top 20 posters on EB.com. Hell yeah. I owe it all to the survivor contest and the 10k. Without those threads I would probably be stuck on page 6 of the leader board.


well done chuck!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Over the past two years I have had a goal out there that I never thought I would accomplish. It took grit, determination, sheer will, and sacrifice. Well I am proud to report that I accomplished my goal, I am now one of the top 20 posters on EB.com. Hell yeah. I owe it all to the survivor contest and the 10k. Without those threads I would probably be stuck on page 6 of the leader board.


That's awsome Chuck!!! Congrats!! :appl: :appl:



Mary :) said:


> I need to find a new goal. I've accomplished all of the goals that I had as a young engineer. I don't think I need another engineering goal now. I need a personal goal.


A personal goal is really, really great!  It also helps restore/maintain the balance between work and personal life.



GulfCoastCivil said:


> I always have bunches of little goals going on. Right now I want to lose 15 lbs in a year, read 50 books in a year (this is a really easy one, I'm a reading addict), .... pay more attention to the hubby, and he just put on a sexy nirvana song and giving me the googly eyes...... later


Wow .. we are like on the same page - I am totally working on losing more weight and readinng more that isn't related to work or academia. And, FWIW, I think paying more attention to the hubby will pay more dividends than you could ever imagine. 



VTEnviro said:


>


Ugh ... now I have Cartman's voice ringing in my ears screaming beefcake .... thanks VTE! oking:

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a new goal... my yard.

I have neglected it since we moved in and focused on the inside only... this year, we have gotten a new front storm and entry door, we are getting the house painted, I am landscaping in the front, I am removing the old deck footings and back house footings, removing portions of the old patio, removing and trimming trees, clearing the overgrown crap from the perimeter of my yard (mostly bamboo), and putting in a swingset for the kids!

Actually my real goal is make my yard safe for my kids to play in and nice to look at.

Deck footings are out, most of the patio is out... I'll be calling for a 20yd dumpster for concrete, masonry, and rock in a few weeks.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 30, 2009)

My yard looks like sh!t thanks to the drought and bahaia grass....


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> ^^ I don't know, maybe something engineering related this time. Publish a paper or something. Actually, tonight, it's to stop checking EB.com and finish writing this stinking contract so I can go home.


you sayin' bein' a top 20 poster on EB.com ISN'T engineering related?! wtf!?

could you in fact be the true identity of BigTrees?

:joke:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 30, 2009)

How about something engineering related that might help in advancing my career.


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> How about something engineering related that might help in advancing my career.


Consider it networking!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Supe said:


> Consider it networking!


That's true. I know someone who ended up at a better job after networking on EB.com. :true:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Apr 30, 2009)

Strong work, Chucktown.

Best of luck on that "other" goal, too!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 30, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Strong work, Chucktown.
> Best of luck on that "other" goal, too!


Thanks Dleg.

No offense to my EB.com brethren but I would have preferred to have accomplished the other goal. On the other hand, that only would have lasted 5 minutes. However, my notariety (sp?) on EB.com will live on forever.


----------



## EM_PS (May 1, 2009)

notoriety on what now?


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 1, 2009)

His 5 minute sustainability.


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> His 5 minute sustainability.


30 seconds if you count foreplay and spooning.


----------



## Sschell (May 1, 2009)

craptacular!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2009)

Oh man I just half a pizza. Definitely going to be a rough afternoon.

All hail Friday pizza!


----------



## rudy (May 4, 2009)

Well done Chucktown! :thumbs:



VTEnviro said:


> Oh man I just half a pizza. Definitely going to be a rough afternoon.
> All hail Friday pizza!


Pizza... yummy.


----------

